# MECA-Boaz, Alabama Sunday 8/22



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Come on out to Wild Bills this Sunday. Check the events page.

www.mecacaraudio.com

Kirk


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

this sucks, I still need another week to get the car ready and tuned. Which means another year passing without getting to make the trip out to Bill's shop. 

Hopefully I can make it out to Jasper


----------

